# 1610 problems with hydro



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a 1610 hydro that is leaking fluid from the transaxle. Two problems.

1. Seems to be leaking where gear selector lever enters bottom of case. Can the oil seal be replaced from the outside, without taking the transaxle apart?

2. After I drain the transaxle, the reservoir is still half full! I removed it (reverse thread made it challenging  ) and the strainer is clogged. Blasted it thoroughly with carb cleaner, looks clean still the fluid won't flow through very fast. It is a VERY fine mesh strainer. What am I doing wrong? Got fluid for transaxles from a Cub Cadet dealer. Do the older tractors take a thinner fluid? Or should I clean it with something different? The part is discontinued from Cub Cadet. I could poke holes in it if I get desperate 

Dave


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Model and serial numbers would help .


----------



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Model no. 135393100, s/n 0350042u106823. Translates to model 1610 I think. Any suggestions appreciated!

Dave


----------



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's the diagram, attached (I hope)
Item #26 is the oil seal, can this be replaced from the outside? Do I just pry the old one out?
The reservoir (item 1) is NLA.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks as though you can. I would suggest you clean around it,and see if there's a snap-ring or a lip over it. If it just sits flush,you should be able to remove it from outside.


----------



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

I finally got the seal replaced, no more leaks. But it isn't working right. My dealer said that 10W30 motor oil was called out for the hydro unit so that's what they used. Level is good, have new belts and tension is good. When I run it, it kind of jerks and bucks a bit. After a few minutes it won't go in reverse. Searching online I see that Hytran fluid is recommended, not motor oil. Do I have the wrong stuff in? Perhaps this is for the engine not hydro? Would motor oil cause the problems I am seeing? How do I replace the oil, there is no drain plug, can I suck it out the top? Might be easier than pulling it apart. Thanks for any suggestions.

Oh, and to resolve the strainer issue... it's been removed.

Dave


----------



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Making some progress on this. I feel like this is becoming a blog...  FYI I bought this as a "basket case" with non-original motor (Briggs twin) shoehorned in so there has been quite a learning curve. 
One problem was the drive belt to the hydro pump was twisted so it was hitting the V groove on the flat side of the belt. Not much contact area! Fixing this helped one problem.

Another problem, I had the transmission lever that you set to roll it - located on side of transaxle behind left tire - in the wrong position! It still moved but not well. Better now.

Next problem I just found is I am missing a pulley in the drive. According to the parts diagram, there is supposed to be a horizontal V-pulley near the engine pulley. I don't have it, just goes from drive pulley to hydro with one vertical idler pulley in the rear. I noticed the belt was flapping around quite a bit even tensioning the idler, slipping too I bet. This should help. So I will locate a pulley and install it.

Last issue is still the hydro fluid, pretty sure the 10W30 in there now is a problem since one manual said don't use multi viscocity oil. I can't siphon the old fluid out the reservoir on top and there is no drain plug. Going to see if I can remove the top vent plug and suck it out it that way. PITA to remove the cover I bet. Or I could drain it out the shift shaft hole by removing the seal. Stay tuned for the next update!

Dave


----------

